# making my own equipment



## houndsman3 (Aug 21, 2011)

I am wanting to make my own panniers any ideas or suggestions. Dennis from Kansas.


----------



## nebowhunter (Apr 18, 2010)

Send me an email to [email protected] and I can send you a pic of some things I have done.


----------

